# New sig



## WalkerOfTheDay (Feb 6, 2009)

Like it ?


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 6, 2009)

Maybe I'm missing the point but I'm really not getting the connection between Blade and Wii Bowling.


----------



## damole (Feb 7, 2009)

It looks funny.


----------



## WalkerOfTheDay (Feb 7, 2009)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm missing the point but I'm really not getting the connection between Blade and Wii Bowling.



Well there is none actually, but I thought that picture looked like he was taking a swing.
I thought it would be funny when he was holding a Wii remote.

And my nick is WalkerOfTheDay (DayWalker was taken). Blade is a Daywalker...


----------



## Orangegamer (Feb 8, 2009)

so ur a blade fan?
cool
i like blade
but not that much


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 8, 2009)

Just to point it out, your sig is too big, sig+avatar in combination mustn't exceed 80kb, and your sig alone is 103+kb
So please, lover the size or it'll get removed!

And by the way, I think it's funny.....Blade really has nothing to do with bowling!


----------

